# The Smart Toilet



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For the American home that has nearly everything comes the Tush-on with Kohler's Numi. From Cnet's Crave:


> ...The Numi is U.S. bathroom furnishing manufacturer Kohler's first big stride into a top-to-bottom high-tech toilet. While Kohler had previously introduced an attachable seat with several functions built in, the Numi is more of a complete toilet overhaul.
> 
> ...Compact, squared-off, and glowing, it has barely any visible buttons at all on its smooth facade. Instead, the toilet's functions are controlled with a full-color touch-screen device that magnetically docks with a wall-mounted panel.
> 
> The Numi's touch-tablet remote, equipped with its own rechargeable battery, operates a surprising number of details via icons and simple slider controls: seat temperature; a foot warmer that blasts warm air; the position, water pressure, and temperature of the extending bidet; and a drier with adjustable intensity and temperature. It's a veritable toilet operating system, all operated from a handheld remote....


Though there are pictures with the article, they provide a link to Kohler's Numi website home page which looks more like a Cialis ad. But when you go to the Features page you get access to information:

















I was feeling unequipped since all I can do is use my iPad while on the pot. At a mere $6,400 I planned to order one, but then I discovered it doesn't come in the right colors.:sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think this "device" was featured in the movie "The Joneses".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I had another thought. We have a lot of power outages. Does that mean I would need another battery backup unit to be sure I could use this toilet?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Can see "Adrian Monk" having one of those because of his phobia.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A square _john_ for a round ass...what will they think of next? :lol:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I was feeling unequipped since all I can do is use my iPad while on the pot.


Maybe Kohler will release an app for that. :grin:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I prefer that my appliances and fixtures not be able to out think me.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Will not be showing this to Mrs. Fluffybear as she will want one for the new bathroom in the addition. I am already figuring that we will $10K over budget and don't need to add another $6K for a toilet.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Party guests will have another place to congregate besides the kitchen. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I had another thought. We have a lot of power outages. Does that mean I would need another battery backup unit to be sure I could use this toilet?


!rolling

I would hope not. :eek2:

I suspect there is a "manual (com)mode.


----------

